# Hydrawise - watering schedule disappeared



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've been trialing the hydrawise software before I install a smart faceplate on my existing controller.

For some reason, when I went on just now my entire upcoming predicted watering schedule is now blank, whereas it had been filled out with all the start and runtimes a few hours ago.

No setting changes were made and the forecast for rain didn't change either. Anyone have any ideas? If not, I'll have to call Hunter technical support tomorrow.

Edit: it still says I have 450 minutes of watering time to occur this week. But it's not showing up on the schedule anymore.

^It's now only showing previous waterings, not new ones. Before, the whole month was filled in with watering events.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

And now it's back:


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

I am currently having this system with 24 zones upgraded from the Hunter-XC system. I am hoping that it will be easier and I will be able to see the savings on our waterbill.


----------

